# Miami to KW



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Can anyone give me any details about the Escape to the Keys Bicycle Festival this year. Could not find an actual web page on it. Just Active and sign up sites like that.


----------



## IamSimplyRed (Oct 5, 2011)

I would like some information too. I drive to the keys all the time, I don't remember much of a shoulder for biking and wondered about that part.


----------



## NavyPT (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't they have a Soldier Ride from Miami to KW a few years ago? I remember thinking that would be a fun ride.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

There are actually two Miami to Key West rides going on in parallel (or should I say, in tandem) that weekend, the Escape to the Keys Festival and the Tour of the Conch Republic, likely involving several hundred bikers all told. The former is a little longer ride, as it starts further north on the first day, and that's the one I'm registered for. Both rides emphasize fun and cameraderie over hammering. The Escape to the Keys will have a catered luau on the first night and leave people pretty much to their own devices in Key West the second night. My family will meet me in Key West on Saturday afternoon for tourism and dinner and a leisurely Sunday return.

These rides have been going on for years with very few problems. Both take Card Sound Road rather than US-1 until those roads join in Key Largo, which keeps bikers off of the scariest and fastest section of the road. Weather in early December should be picture perfect. The Active website has the most detailed descriptions of both rides, with contact information for hotels. With group discounts the hotel rates are quite good considering it's tourist season in the Keys.


----------



## dingrr (May 31, 2010)

2011 Escape to the Keys Bicycle Festival | Miami, Florida 33032 | Friday, December 02, 2011 @ 7:30 AM

Tour of the Conch Republic


----------

